# Howling?



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, a buddy of mine and I are having this little argument. I think he has been watching to much Randy. Now like i said to him. I am not apposed of using a howl to start some of my stands. I just feel like everyone has there own style. I like to think there might be that cat, or fox, that would want to come in. I take this guy hunting with me a couple times and now he is quoting Randy to me. I like Randy's style, but Im not him and Im calling in a totally different terrain. 
Maybe im just stuck in my ways lol but thats a good thing sometimes.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not a subscriber to Randy's concepts. Might be ok in areas that have only coyotes, but most of us are in places where other critters live too and for some of us, coyotes are on the bottom of the list.

I never use a coyote vocal to start off a stand. In fact, I am thinking cat and fox ALWAYS. So I start off a stand with low volume bird and rabbit sounds. If nothing is happening after 15-20 minutes, i'll sometimes try a coyote vocal. Usually a non aggressive interrogation howl or a pup distress.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have on rare occasions tried to use a howl to start a stand but have not had any luck with it so far. Perhaps i just suck at it. I have stopped a few through the years with a howl when a bark didn't work, but by then it is usually a long distance shot.

As for your friend quoting Randy(who is a pro) I'd tell him to take me out and prove that he can make it work. Let him decide on the stands and how to call them, if he calls in a bunch well then you get a crow sandwich if not, tell him "shutty".


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have never really relied on "howling" as my only sound to entice coyotes. I have called coyotes with a howler, but not very often. Once in a while I can get one to come check it out, but not often enough to put it out there as my go to call. It has been my opinion that if there are a lot of coyotes in the area, and they don't respond to rabbits, then I might as well try howling. Howling for me is more of a locator, than a lure. If you're in multipule species areas (practicely everywhere) you may blow a chance at others such as bobcat or fox. Some sequence calling I have done required howling to arouse an aggressive response, but as I have stated, no fox is coming to this set. Howling has worked best for me during the pup season-pups in the den-by way of using a howl then going into pup distress on a Fozpro, chime in with an aggressive sounding howl every so often to impersonate a lost pup in peril.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I have on rare occasions tried to use a howl to start a stand but have not had any luck with it so far. Perhaps i just suck at it. I have stopped a few through the years with a howl when a bark didn't work, but by then it is usually a long distance shot.
> 
> As for your friend quoting Randy(who is a pro) I'd tell him to take me out and prove that he can make it work. Let him decide on the stands and how to call them, if he calls in a bunch well then you get a crow sandwich if not, tell him "shutty".


Exactly what im thinking. He can get his little bag of calls out and try. I like this dude we have been friends for a long time. I most of the time hunt on my own, cause i dont like to educate what im after. The are the same thing im trying to explain to him. 
I had to ask you guys because im not a howler either so, i wanted to see your views on the matter, thanks a bunch


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I'm not a subscriber to Randy's concepts. Might be ok in areas that have only coyotes, but most of us are in places where other critters live too and for some of us, coyotes are on the bottom of the list.
> 
> I never use a coyote vocal to start off a stand. In fact, I am thinking cat and fox ALWAYS. So I start off a stand with low volume bird and rabbit sounds. If nothing is happening after 15-20 minutes, i'll sometimes try a coyote vocal. Usually a non aggressive interrogation howl or a pup distress.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Today I howled at every stand....guess how many answers, come in, sightings I had....0. I am with Chris on this one. Yotes are not on the top of the list so I am going back to my squeeky toys.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

The dawg, i calling in this evening was coming on puppy distress, I didnt touch the howler.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I actually just picked up a howler. The Only animal I call is coyotes so spooking the fox's is only a bonus for me. The main reason Im going to try the howler is because nobody else around here does. Every person I know that calls uses a jackrabbit. So I figured if I try and play with some howling it just might be that something new that well bring in some of the shy dogs. If it don't work im not out much but Im going to give it a try.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Best of luck with the howler, will wait to hear how you did.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess I should practice my howling a bit seeing as though so few seem to do it, I'm with you poe, perhaps that will give me an edge.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

poe said:


> I actually just picked up a howler. The Only animal I call is coyotes so spooking the fox's is only a bonus for me. The main reason Im going to try the howler is because nobody else around here does. Every person I know that calls uses a jackrabbit. So I figured if I try and play with some howling it just might be that something new that well bring in some of the shy dogs. If it don't work im not out much but Im going to give it a try.


I agree if you are after yotes try them...I just did not have one responce yesterday...of course it could have been me sounding like a love sick beagle or somthing ?

Most likely I will try them again. Another idea is to try coyotees fighting...."everyone loves a good fight"


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I agree if you are after yotes try them...I just did not have one responce yesterday...of course it could have been me sounding like a love sick beagle or somthing ?
> 
> Most likely I will try them again. Another idea is to try coyotees fighting...."everyone loves a good fight"


Just because it didn't work the first day don't mean you should quit. Have you never had days calling that just didn't go your way.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no...I agree, one off day is too common of a thing for me ha ha. I will try it again and will try to prefect it also.

How do you use yours ? what sound, how long, how many howls,


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree too, like I said above, im not apposed to howling, i like calling all things in. Now if im just going after coyotes, Why not try it!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Ha Ha I know its prob not going to happen all the time but I got a good laugh. I had time to make a quick stand yesterday so away I went. It was my first stand with the new coyote howler. I call with the howler a couple times wait a couple min and then start on with the jackrabbit. After about two min of calling I have a fox come running in from about a little over a half mile and never did get one coyote haha. I don't know what Im going to have to do I have been getting a few coyotes but it seems like every other stand there is a fox haha.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

On my moose hunt with oac I heard a whole pack of wolves or coyote, so I got out the call and answered with a howl and what I got was a dieing rabbit call shortly after that. I didn't do any more calling but, those guys started up the call again of a pack and then a lone howl. The whole location and time of day was all off. They had climbed up a hill a ways and I was on the other side of the river form them. At times we did have yotes calling at sunset at times.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

When howling for coyotes it is fairly common for the coyotes to come in silent. We want to keep the howling as natural as possible. I like lonesome sounding howls with no barking. Barking may be interpreted as aggression by the less dominant coyotes. When I howl I want to sound like a lonesome stranger in the area. I howl once, twice, maybe three times and then go silent for several minutes.
http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/VoiceHowlRC.mp3
http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/lonehowls.mp3

The first link leads to one version of my voice howl. Voice howls are very effective.

After waiting in silence for several minutes I will howl again. After several more minutes of silence, I go to pup squeals.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

RC...you nut, you made me jump out of my sweats ! I loaded your first howl sound and it did not load right away. I was standing away from the puter and it went off ha ha...yeah go ahead and laugh ha ha, I did.

I see what you are saying...just a loner calling out.

How about female howls ????


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

How about female howls ????
-------------------------------------------
Foxpro has a new coyote recording they call "Female Yodel Howl" that has been working pretty well. I have no problem with female coyote howls except that you can't really tell for sure by listening to the howl if it is male or female. High pitched howls can be made by males sometimes ya see. I believe that making your howls sound friendly or lonely work because they don't intimidate other coyotes.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

im like Chris on this topic cause howling will scare off cats and other predators, but if you only hunt for yotes all the more power to you and good luck with howlin as the first call on a stand.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> How about female howls ????
> -------------------------------------------
> Foxpro has a new coyote recording they call "Female Yodel Howl" that has been working pretty well. I have no problem with female coyote howls except that you can't really tell for sure by listening to the howl if it is male or female. High pitched howls can be made by males sometimes ya see. I believe that making your howls sound friendly or lonely work because they don't intimidate other coyotes.


On my fx-3 is a female howl. I doubt it is the same as the one you mention here. I have been trying it also without success.


----------

